# Your favorite fish and why!



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

So id Like to get things more active in here but on a positive note!

So Ill start,

Quite obviously for me its pufferfish! Ill be biased and as a species shall say the one I own tetreodon lineatus









Reason why, where to start!

They are one of the most perfect predators in my opinion!

Great attack and defence- statistics!

*Attack*
Armed with a beak like teeth, made up of 4 seperate teeth, 2 top 2 bottom, with amazing crushing power to break through shells on their prey, anything from crabs to lobster,crayfish,snails etc

Independantly moving eyes! Apart from being very cute eyes they have the amazing ability to move independantly of each other, this allows them to search for food covering more ground, they look like searchlights scanning everything.

Blowing sand, using the same way to "puff" up they use their stomachs to blow the substrate searching for buried food! 


*Defence*
Most obviously the ability to inflate their bodies to prevent being eaten by predators!

Often come brightly coloured to warn predators (Dont eat me im poisonous!)
Or they blend into their surroundings and bury waiting for a meal to pass

Poison, they carry a toxin call tetrodotoxin, ten thousand times more deadly then cyanide, If they do get defeated and killed by a predator, they likely die as well, so the rarely actually lose!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

silver arrowana...

a majestic fish... a jurassic fish... a deadly predator... easy to care for... impressive...

fairly cheap too if you get a baby...


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Good  choice Habu  For me Marine - Lionfish / Panther Grouper , Cold water - Platinum Ogon Koi or Kohaku , Tropical Freshwater hmm tricky as soooo many Endlers Livebearer , Moscow Blue Guppies , Clown Loach , Pakistani Loach , Hillstream Loach , Oscars .


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> silver arrowana...
> 
> ...


You sir have taste, fantastic choice!!
Ive always wanted to own one, you just have to see what these guys do in the wild to really appreciate what they can do, like catching an insect off a branch 6 feet above water!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

well, obviously for me, cool water it has to be goldfish. i keep fancies purely because i love the oranda faces, and commons/comets/shubunkins ideally need a big pond not a tank and they fare better in cooler water than fancies.

i think of all of them it probably has to be the bristol shubunkin. 

http://www.fbas.co.uk/Bristol Shu.jpg

i love the big lobed tails and great colours they come in. 

i love the fact that when people come to visit me and ask me what type of fish they are, when i say normal fancy goldfish they are amazed at how big they grow. always a talking point when sat looking at a 9" long fantail :2thumb:

tropicals...hmm...i love the look of lemon fin barbs <3 had 3 in my 6ft tank but at 16,17 and 19 inches long each they were simply too big. they smashed the glass top, the heater and the thermometer. absolutely beautiful fish, commonly sold to grow no larger than 8-10", and very little on them on the internet too. they went to live in a guys 20ftx12ftx4ft tropical pond.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2545953148_8247357989.jpg


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> well, obviously for me, cool water it has to be goldfish. i keep fancies purely because i love the oranda faces, and commons/comets/shubunkins ideally need a big pond not a tank and they fare better in cooler water than fancies.
> 
> i think of all of them it probably has to be the bristol shubunkin.
> 
> ...


I recently rehomed some lemon fin barbs, they come under a few names, very nice fish, like you say though, really are bulls in a china shop!


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> silver arrowana...


Was going to go for this one myself. Fell in love with them as a kid, but the only place I have that's big enough for the tank it would require as an adult is to be used for boa vivs.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kell_boy said:


> You sir have taste, fantastic choice!!
> Ive always wanted to own one, you just have to see what these guys do in the wild to really appreciate what they can do, like catching an insect off a branch 6 feet above water!


 
most shops here have them... babies usually... around $20-$25 bucks apiece...

not bad...

but watch out!

man can they jump!

i had one about a foot long jump when i was opening the lid of the tank.. shot clean out of the tank... over my shoulder... across the living room and onto the sofa!

glad it missed my face!

an impressive boardroom fish... they patrol the water... pure grace!

they don't get the common diseases you find with modern fish either... tough beasts!


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

HABU said:


> most shops here have them... babies usually... around $20-$25 bucks apiece...
> 
> not bad...
> 
> ...


Indeed they are cheap but theyre accomodation is not, I wold only consider one If I had the space for a 7foot tank, these guys get long and I would want the swimming space for them, maybe one day!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Defiantly my favorite fish :lol2:

But for looking at in a fish tank I will go with cichlids they are all pretty cool so not fussy as to what type.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Tough one, my all time favourite and I know they're common as muck but neon or cardinal tetras. I really do love them.

Complete opposite end of the spectrum and even more impressive than an Arowanna.....Arapaima. It's prehistoric looking and immense.










For marines there's an unending list...


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Tropical: 

Jaguar/Managuense Cichlids (Parachromis manguensis) - aggressive and beastly but still mild tempered enough to still be kept w/ other aggressive community fish. Stunning black and gold/yellow pattern, great personality, especially on a spawn, great eaters, large growing, frequent spawns, also fond of the "Bass-like" appearance.

Green Terror/Gold Saums (Aquidens rivulatus) - beautiful fish w/ adult males having IMO the best and brightest coloration of almost any readily available Cichlid. Very owner-responsive, busy-bodies, can be aggressive and also can be shy and timid.

Blue Acara (Aquiden pulcher) - same status as GT/GS but much less temperamental and less owner-responsive, however they are a much better community fish and can kept w/ a wider variety of other fish than any species I have ever kept, from Jaguars and Jacks to Barbs, Gouramis, Danios and Tetras. Males are stunningly colored and females aren't too shabby either.

Jack Dempsey (Rocia octofasciata) - Another bulky and belligerent CA Cichlid that can be studded w/ some of the most beautiful arrays of greens, blues and similar colors, as well as an attractive red stripe on the dorsal. Awesome personalities w/ the exception of that rare Jack that turns psychotic and kills everything even twice it's size. Males and females both desirable colors as I have seen amazingly colored individuals of both sex.

Red Devil/Midas Cichlids (Amphilophus labiatus/citrinellus) - among the most aggressive and totally psychotic fish of the aquarium trade, but also one of the fish w/ the best personalities and highly owner-responsive, especially males. Some people may wonder why I favor a 12 inch fish that must be kept alone because he attacks/kills every fish he sees, as well as the tank lid, siphon hose, heater, filter intake, glass, and my hands as well.....my answer is simply "They are awesome"......and I wouldn't give him up regardless of how much blood he draws from my hands or how careful I have to be during tank-cleaning times. The raw power and superior strength of these beastly fish, especially a sexually mature male is something unmatched by nearly any other freshwater fish in the trade. Those who have kept these monsters know exactly WHY i love mine so much.


Salt-water and Cold-water, etc. will be a different post, as I need to think about it.


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tough one, my all time favourite and I know they're common as muck but neon or cardinal tetras. I really do love them.
> 
> Complete opposite end of the spectrum and even more impressive than an Arowanna.....Arapaima. It's prehistoric looking and immense.
> 
> ...


that looks like a piraracu (sp?)

for me its always been Lionfish. Ive kept them for many years, all different types, but my faves are deffo the volitans and the fu manchus. 

Volitans because they are so large and impressive to watch
Fu manchus because they are so elegant in colours and the way they move

heres my current lionfish tank









and my largest lionfish


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

my is the tinfoil barb as they have loads of charater


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> Tropical:
> 
> Jaguar/Managuense Cichlids (Parachromis manguensis) - aggressive and beastly but still mild tempered enough to still be kept w/ other aggressive community fish. Stunning black and gold/yellow pattern, great personality, especially on a spawn, great eaters, large growing, frequent spawns, also fond of the "Bass-like" appearance.
> 
> ...


Very nice choices, I agree about the owner interaction, but you cnt beat a puffers :no1::Na_Na_Na_Na:

My old mbu would go psychotic for attention trying to get me to give food, my marine narrow lined puffer would spit water out his tank for attention, 

Ive known people who have had them actually puff up for attention, i think someone called x sarah x has one that does this.

My newest does none of these things yet but too new.

I would love a green terror they are very nice.

Im becoming recently interested in piranhas too!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> that looks like a piraracu (sp?)
> 
> for me its always been Lionfish. Ive kept them for many years, all different types, but my faves are deffo the volitans and the fu manchus.
> 
> ...


:2thumb: Good choice, I love Lionfish I had a huge volitans lionfish once and it was by far the best fish and tank I have ever owned. I did almost pick these myself over cichlids but went with cichlids as the fighting and mating behaviors interest me more than any other type of fish.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pearson Design said:


> that looks like a piraracu (sp?)


Same fish!


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Same fish!


ah ha! thatll be why then lol  cheers bud


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

rum&coke said:


> :2thumb: Good choice, I love Lionfish I had a huge volitans lionfish once and it was by far the best fish and tank I have ever owned. I did almost pick these myself over cichlids but went with cichlids as the fighting and mating behaviors interest me more than any other type of fish.



yeah ive kept various cichlids before but always got bored of them in the end

marines for me are so much more rewarding, especially the live rock and getting critters you didnt knowingly buy lol
ive had all sorts in mine, starfish, mantis shrimps, pistol shrimps, flatworms , crabs and even a teeny tiny lobster 

my fave marine fish ive ever kept apart from the lions has to be either my snowflake moray (before it decided to escape my tank one night  ) or my pomecanthurus peru angelfish, it was such a beauty! 
i just love how they start off like this:









and end up like this!









show me a cichlid thats as interesting as that!! lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kell_boy said:


> Indeed they are cheap but theyre accomodation is not, I wold only consider one If I had the space for a 7foot tank, these guys get long and I would want the swimming space for them, maybe one day!


 
when they get too big you sell them... big arrowanas are very expensive...

make a killer profit and raise another...


what i always did... and never had a problem selling a bigger one..


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

HABU said:


> when they get too big you sell them... big arrowanas are very expensive...
> 
> make a killer profit and raise another...
> 
> ...


there was a 24 inch one going or 50 pounds down the road from me, I was going to do just that and then when I saw that (and it didnt sell for a month) I got a little put off but i do still wanna keep one theyre ace :no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like flame angels too... i've kept a few... very nice!


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

thats a good way of making serious money, if you can afford to set it up in the first place.
another fish ive always had luck selling on when they are much large is the Flowerhorn









when full grown and if attractive colours they can fetch in the thousands  but, bear in mind full grown is HUGE!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine has to be any of these Blennys, they are so funny to watch and have such a great personality, I have kept all 3 before (not together mind)

*Bi-colour Blenny*










*Midas Blenny*










*Orange Spot Blenny*


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

wowsers!
i want an orange spot blenny now!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mandarin Gobies are rather nice.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Tropical would be discus hands down everytime. I think once you've had them you'll never not have them- I have none just now thanks to an elite heater!:devil::devil: My local MHA are getting in some Stendker, so here's hoping the bank balance is bracing itself. They're so full of character, stunning fish and with a little time and effort- including daily water changes for me, they're highly rewarding fish.

Coldwater would have to be a nice round fancy. Anything apart from a bubble eye and I'm happy. Natural they may not be, but I think they're truly beautiful! I'd love a bay tank for some tosakins... maybe once I move out


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Tropical would be discus hands down everytime. I think once you've had them you'll never not have them- I have none just now thanks to an elite heater!:devil::devil: My local MHA are getting in some Stendker, so here's hoping the bank balance is bracing itself. They're so full of character, stunning fish and with a little time and effort- including daily water changes for me, they're highly rewarding fish.
> 
> Coldwater would have to be a nice round fancy. Anything apart from a bubble eye and I'm happy. Natural they may not be, but I think they're truly beautiful! I'd love a bay tank for some tosakins... maybe once I move out


Ive never quite "got" discus, tell me why theyre so great :no1:
they seem a bit slow to me, but when theyre bi they are beautiful, I dont think I could provide soft enough water and a stable enough ph either


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

kell_boy said:


> Ive never quite "got" discus, tell me why theyre so great :no1:
> they seem a bit slow to me, but when theyre bi they are beautiful, I dont think I could provide soft enough water and a stable enough ph either


Our tap water up here is perfect for them so I didn't have any trouble with water. 

I've always liked SA fish, nut never had the guts to dive into Discus. It was when I was talking to the owner of a new LFS, he was telling me that if you buy good stock, keep up water changes and feed a varied diet, then the discus will look after themselves. While this rule applies to every fish, it dispelled a lot of myths about keeping discus- I was always under the impression that water had to have passed through and HMA or RO unit before it could be used. Whilst for Heckels and the like this is the way to go, decent tank bred stock are fine in treated tap water. 

Watching them blossom from relatively drab youngsters into adults, and seeing them pair off is what does it for me. They have to be the most graceful and elegant fish I have ever owned... if not quarrelsome at times:S Mine only bickered amongst themselves- I even kept a betta in with mine with no problems caused whatsoever. 

Have you kept them before?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i have two favourite tropical fish number one being the electric ell they're selling one at the local fish shop a unique animal i must say!









And my second favourite tropical fish is the wolf fish the apetite on them is amazing!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Pearson Design said:


> thats a good way of making serious money, if you can afford to set it up in the first place.
> another fish ive always had luck selling on when they are much large is the Flowerhorn
> image
> 
> ...


Are you sure that's a flowerhorn? It's been line caught, and as these are hybrids they don't occur naturally. I thought the maximum was a foot for tehse guys?


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Our tap water up here is perfect for them so I didn't have any trouble with water.
> 
> I've always liked SA fish, nut never had the guts to dive into Discus. It was when I was talking to the owner of a new LFS, he was telling me that if you buy good stock, keep up water changes and feed a varied diet, then the discus will look after themselves. While this rule applies to every fish, it dispelled a lot of myths about keeping discus- I was always under the impression that water had to have passed through and HMA or RO unit before it could be used. Whilst for Heckels and the like this is the way to go, decent tank bred stock are fine in treated tap water.
> 
> ...


No,ive always thought it was way outta my league. what is the preffered PH and water hardness? round here Ph out of the tap is 7.9 iirc and very very hard.

Ive never really bred fish but livebearers which lets be honest most of us could do as kids! I would love to breed something a bit special one day!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

_Pantodon buchholzi, _African Butterfly Fish

I love a lot of African predators; _Polypterus, Ctenopoma _etc. but these guys stick out. Bit skittish but settle down and colour up well if you give em the right set up. Feeding time is always fun with that mouth.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It should really be called a donkey fish.

But these rock.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

kell_boy said:


> No,ive always thought it was way outta my league. what is the preffered PH and water hardness? round here Ph out of the tap is 7.9 iirc and very very hard.


I had mine at pH 6.4, GH of 10 and KH of 8.

Honestly they are not half as hard as they're made out to be. I really can't wait to get some again!


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> I had mine at pH 6.4, GH of 10 and KH of 8.
> 
> Honestly they are not half as hard as they're made out to be. I really can't wait to get some again!


well thats a world apart from my water and i never was good with Ph buffers, every time i added some i got blooms :blush: so i gave up with that route!

I do want piranhas one day though, or just a black piranha they are cool! so soft water again


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

kell_boy said:


> well thats a world apart from my water and i never was good with Ph buffers, every time i added some i got blooms :blush: so i gave up with that route!
> 
> I do want piranhas one day though, or just a black piranha they are cool! so soft water again


Our weather might be crap but our water's good

I have no experience of black rhoms, but I had red bellies... they were waaaay over-rated but they're worlds apart I suppose.


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Our weather might be crap but our water's good
> 
> I have no experience of black rhoms, but I had red bellies... they were waaaay over-rated but they're worlds apart I suppose.


Yea the rhoms look better and are really aggresive , i just like big ugly nasty fish really! they fascinate me!


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> i have two favourite tropical fish number one being the electric ell they're selling one at the local fish shop a unique animal i must say!
> image
> 
> And my second favourite tropical fish is the wolf fish the apetite on them is amazing!
> image


You are aware that the Electric "Eel" is not an eel at all, but a giant knife-fish w/ enhanced sensory organs that generate electtic shocks? Supposedly a large adult can put out up to 4000 volts, enough to kill a grown man, but a 6 foot Electric Eel is a bit uncommon, w/ 4 foot being average.


That large fish does not appear to be a Flowerhorn from what I can tell but the previous pictures was definitely a FH. From what I have personally seen they can approach 2 feet, but i think the 2nd picture was just meant as a joke to yank peoples' chains and see how many suckers are out there. ALTHOUGH, the FH is a hybrid of several species that typically don't get bigger than 18 inches, it's a tough call to make on something that has so many mixed genetics, so anything is possible, but that particular individual didn't even have the FH coloration and it was basically just red, so I'm voting "No" it was not a FH.


----------



## boisterous_billy (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine is the mbu puffer.

Why......Well why not how can you not love these fish.

Here is my one.


----------



## kell_boy (May 30, 2010)

boisterous_billy said:


> Mine is the mbu puffer.
> 
> Why......Well why not how can you not love these fish.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love them, I had one before I lost him in a custody battle to the ex gf,

I wont own one again though, they can just get so huge, If I wanna keep one I want to do it right its not the length of tank mroe the width Id like 3 foot width turning space and probably 7 foot long.


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> That large fish does not appear to be a Flowerhorn from what I can tell but the previous pictures was definitely a FH. From what I have personally seen they can approach 2 feet, but i think the 2nd picture was just meant as a joke to yank peoples' chains and see how many suckers are out there. ALTHOUGH, the FH is a hybrid of several species that typically don't get bigger than 18 inches, it's a tough call to make on something that has so many mixed genetics, so anything is possible, but that particular individual didn't even have the FH coloration and it was basically just red, so I'm voting "No" it was not a FH.


you may well be correct here, i googled flowerhorn to get a quick pic of one, and that one popped up. i knew they got large but didnt think that was right somehow lol


----------

